# I Was Offered 645 and RB67



## myfotoguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello, Im starting to research Mamiya and wasnt sure where to start. A family member has passed and I am being offered any of the old (Im guessing 15-20 years, not sure) camera gear. It has to be boxed and shipped across the country so I cant really go and look so I am not exactly sure what is there yet. 

I am interested in collecting, but maybe pick up some film and give it a shot.

Any idea what I should ask to see if it's there? I highly doubt any digital backs or anything, This is what I was told so far (not sure exact model):
Mamiya 645
Mamiya RB67


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 20, 2011)

If they are not familiar with medium format camera's ... I am not sure what you could ask them, other than lenses.

It probably is easier if they took a picture.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 20, 2011)

The correct answer would be "yes, thank you".

And if you change your mind let me know and I'll pay shipping to my house.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, they do digital backs for these cameras: CLICKY

Or you could just load them up and shoot film, then scan. Cheaper...


----------



## myfotoguy (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, I am going to say "yes, thank you" and receive the Mamiya's I mentineod and accessories. This should be an enjoyable adventure.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 21, 2011)

Let us know what you get.  I'm sure that you'll grow more fond of you relative every time you use the gear.  

Get ready for a fun ride!


----------



## myfotoguy (Feb 21, 2011)

Mike_E said:


> Let us know what you get. I'm sure that you'll grow more fond of you relative every time you use the gear.


 
Thanks, Mike. I received a DVD with some video clips (small, can't make out detail). But...

As mentioned a 645 and RB67. There are a few lenses and backs. From what I have learned so far the interchangeable backs came about when the 645 Super came out (is that right?). I think one is a Polaroid back plus a couple others and various attachments. So I'm guessing it's a 645 Super, Pro or TTL. It looks like the attachment that is mounted on it in the video has a flash shoe on top middle of the camera. 

I'll post when I get the gear, probably over in the medium format area (?)

I don't think I mentioned, I am also getting a Pentax collection (6 SLR's) and a 6x7, and a couple Canon SLR's, a couple Rolleiflex, plus a bunch of lenes for this gear and other accessories. 



Mike_E said:


> Get ready for a fun ride!


Indeed!


----------

